# Walleye Tourny out of Black River Launch



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone know how the tourny went Friday/Saturday. Was supposed to be a Cabela's qualifying event. Would like to know how many eyes were brought in! Thanks!


----------



## Nuttin but snags (Sep 19, 2013)

Results are posted on line. Check Cabelas website


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

443 fish caught over the two days. 2560 pounds overall


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> 443 fish caught over the two days. 2560 pounds overall


Thanks for the info!


----------

